# who was that dog?



## katieliz (Mar 29, 2007)

is anyone watching the "national dog show" on nbc? the herding group was just judged, can anyone tell me who the german shepherd dog is (and the handler)?


----------



## Elmo's Mom (May 21, 2007)

I had it on DVR.







The dog is Bandit and the owner/handler is Larry Legg.


----------



## Liesje (Mar 4, 2007)

It looked like Bandit to me that would be my guess, but we had the volume off.


----------



## trudy (Aug 25, 2008)

Bandit Who???


----------



## Liesje (Mar 4, 2007)

http://www.amarigsd.com/Bandit.html


----------



## katieliz (Mar 29, 2007)

okay, thanks, now i see who that dog is.


----------



## trudy (Aug 25, 2008)

Wasn't he BOS at Westminster last yr? Good looking boy, and not as hyper as some seem in some shows.


----------



## katieliz (Mar 29, 2007)

from the quick look i took at his bloodlines it looks like he's american showlines on his dam's side but german on his sire's side, where he goes back to jim.


----------



## Xeph (Jun 19, 2005)

Actually, it wasn't Bandit.

It was Ch. Stone Ridge Whol Stop T Rain
http://www.southernmarylandkc.org/Fridayresults_files/image014.jpg

Results:
http://www.infodog.com/RESULTS/2009037501/200903750168300.HTM


----------



## katieliz (Mar 29, 2007)

jackie i'd think you'd know, thanks.


----------

